# Ahh DGO......



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

We're navigating the rough waters of a management plan down here in DGO. Interesting perspectives abound...


The Durango Herald 02/02/2012 | Property owners are reason river is so beautiful


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

"... blah blah blah, we're not privileged to live along the river... blah blah, we protect all the animals and plants and we're the REASON they're here.... blah blah blah, NIMBY, NIMBY, NIMBY."


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

This is the very reason we need the the river community to show up at the planning sessions. We only have two meetings left, it will be a time commitment, but your efforts have and will make a difference. The city has done a good job so far and they seem to be on our side they just need to hear it from us. So please continue to be a voice in this process.


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

What an interesting read from Dan Whitaker in the Herald. When I look at the property along the Animas river from the 32nd bridge south through town, the only homes I see directly on the river are the mobile ones right behind the library! Isn't it city property and a bike/pedestrian path going along on one side, and train tracks on the other? I do see a few homes north of 32nd and a few south of ASH, but in the heart of the city, there's none. Durango is the weirdest mtn river town I've ever seen. So many people competing for the river with their own agendas. Other towns (Salida, BV, etc.) come together for the betterment of the community. Other towns with a river flowing through them see the river as a statement of their community and utilize it for recreation and economy. We fight over the Animas like kids in a sandbox.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

The Jordan river is the local river in the Salt Lake Valley. The early pioneers straightened it to allow faster flow of sewage to the great salt lake and also stationed many slaughterhouses on its banks. People talk of monstrous catfish that fed off the guts and entrails thrown from these businesses.
Thanks to many, the meanders have been reintroduced on the south end of the valley. It provides a surprisingly beautiful float with deer, birds, and of course monstrous fish. But on the north end of the valley, its a completely different river. Slow and murky with the sewer plants dumping their grey water. Many of the neighboring homes huck their lawn clippings and fall leaves over the fence into the river. Like trolls, bums live under many bridges using the Jordan as a toilet. Later in the season, the river get low enough to offer up its hidden treasure of shopping carts, t.v.'s, stolen bikes, dumped concrete chunks, strollers, and even cars!

Thats how we roll in Salt Lake. Hopefully the improvements of the south end and the Jordan River Parkway trail, will get recognition and the north end will follow suit.

One of the scariest sections of any river I've floated is the "Canoe Chute" by the power plant on the north section. There is a diversion dam in which boaters built a narrow ramp with small walls to keep you in line, similar to a log ride at an amusement park. While dropping down the ramp you can see the yellow,brown, and green water swirling at the bottom. In an open canoe, this drop could prove a really wet and downright grotesque experience. We always joke that if you flip in the Jordan, chug whiskey and see a doctor immediately

-tda


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

Sounds tasty....


----------

